# Ammo shortage article



## reelyred (Feb 18, 2011)

4 Reasons Why Ammo is So Hard to Find | Deer and Deer Hunting


We have watched this episode before here in America: Empty ammunition aisles at gun shops, sporting goods stores, and online retailers. And, yes, politics has a hand in the matter, but not to the extent that a lot of people believe. Here are the real reasons why you can’t find rounds for your...




www.deeranddeerhunting.com


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I think there is more to it than the article points out. Such as Remmington filing for bankruptcy and selling their ammo division which had a temporary shut down and supply chain shortages.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

For what it's worth here's a message Federal Armament has on there home page.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Honestly, I do not expect prices to go down again anytime soon. I was in a gun store yesterday and they had plenty of 9mm ammo (in several different varieties) but man it was all sky high. I like to shoot Federal Syntech at the range because it shoots cleaner. Last June I got 500 rounds via Fin Feather and Fur for 13.99 a box (50 rounds a box). The same ammo there yesterday was 39.99.

I was going to get into reloading but you cannot find powder anywhere either. Hell, even a can of 500 .22 LR rounds was like 239.00. It's all crazy.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

loves2fishinohio said:


> Honestly, I do not expect prices to go down again anytime soon. I was in a gun store yesterday and they had plenty of 9mm ammo (in several different varieties) but man it was all sky high. I like to shoot Federal Syntech at the range because it shoots cleaner. Last June I got 500 rounds via Fin Feather and Fur for 13.99 a box (50 rounds a box). The same ammo there yesterday was 39.99.
> 
> I was going to get into reloading but you cannot find powder anywhere either. Hell, even a can of 500 .22 LR rounds was like 239.00. It's all crazy.


Not everyone is price gouging their customers to that extent

One more reason to quit supporting the fin


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

The Fin loves to price gouge for sure.


----------

